# Yamaha FG-512 advice



## AcousticAl (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been looking to try playing 12 string for a little while now. I saw an ad in my local Kijiji for a Yamaha FG-512 that comes with a Dean Markley Promag plus pickup with cable. Since this won't be my main guitar, I don't want to pay too much for a used 12-string. Seller's asking $350.

Any opinions on this guitar, or advice on attempting to learn on a 12 string?

Cheers,
Al


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

sold for $270.oo new.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

you mean learn to play on a 12 string? man...barr chords are gonne be a killer. Though I love the sound of 12 strings not sure I`d recommend learning to play on one. If I knew then what I know now I`d have started on a smaller body...now I play my old Yamaha Dynamics almost exclusively and love em to bits.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*12 Strings are not guitars.*

12 Strings are not guitars. They are 12-string guitars. Stuff you play on a 6-string doesn't work if you just try to play it on a 12-string and vice versa. Try to emulate Kotke's 12 string work on a 6-string. It doesn't work the same way. Same with a 6-string Banjo. 

There are thousands of 12 string guitars and 6-string Banjos sitting idle in peoples closets because they don't get it. 

'Course, this is just my opinion. "Everyone has a right to an opinion and you have a right to mine!"


----------

